# What is the difference between Quest Chip Set and DNA Chip Set



## Stew (4/9/21)

What is the difference between Quest Chip Set and DNA Chip Set. If you had the money to spend, which one would be more satisfying?
Referring specifically to the Thelema Quest and Thelema DNA.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (4/9/21)

The Quest chip was designed to allow users to experience the performance etc. of a high end chip (the DNA) but to keep it within range pricewise as most people won't pay the price for a DNA device/ can't afford a device.

So basically its to have device with the performance level matching that of a DNA device but at a more reasonable price

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (4/9/21)

Angelskeeper said:


> The Quest chip was designed to allow users to experience the performance etc. of a high end chip (the DNA) but to keep it within range pricewise as most people won't pay the price for a DNA device/ can't afford a device.
> 
> So basically its to have device with the performance level matching that of a DNA device but at a more reasonable price


Thanks, I saw that on their website. Pity there is no place to find a side by side comparison on the specs and the DNA supporters on Facebook still seem to say the other Quest Chip Sets can't be compared to the DNA chipsets so basically you can interpret this in a few ways depending on your outlook.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/21)

DJLsb Vapes voted them both a B++

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Stew (4/9/21)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> DJLsb Vapes voted them both a B++



Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Grand Guru (4/9/21)

Where DNA chipsets shine is in the Temperature Control Department so if you're vaping normal wattage mode, spare your wallet!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (8/9/21)

I personally would never spend money on a DNA chipset Mod, it would be waisted on me, I vape mostly MTL and rarely exceed 25watts. And when I do venture into the DL realm, I use a hard hitting PWM mod or Mech.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/9/21)

The only time I would buy another DNA mod is if I really, really, really like the design of the mod itself.

In the "old" days DNA chips were undoubtedly the best available. They were accurate, reliable, fast-hitting, and did temp control well. But they came at a price, literally.

Nowadays most mods fire quickly, do temp control well and are accurate or accurate enough. When it comes to reliability there will always be a debate. You fairly often see reliability issues with DNA mods, particularly with regard to screens. IMO this does not necessarily reflect badly on the DNA boards. I think that whenever anyone has a problem with a DNA mod they almost always complain about it. You just don't expect them to fail because of their legendary reliability.

The majority of hobby vapers don't use temp control, and almost all new mods are fine in wattage or power mode. Most also do temp control well these days. The best thing about non-DNA mods is that, if they die, you can replace them with that new mod you had your eye on, and you will still come out financially better off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (9/9/21)

I do buy DNA devices, I know I review mods but I have only reviewed 5 DNA devices yet own 24! Even so I try to get them when reduced and also 6 were second hand! I got my older DNA devices (only 3 of them) when like @Puff the Magic Dragon said the chipset comfortably out performed proprietary chipsets and the only reason I have so many colour DNA devices is because I love vaping using Replay Mode and also like designing my own themes. If neither Replay or the Theme designer (using escribe software) appealed to me then i would save my money and go for the cheaper option as most chipsets these days are very good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (9/9/21)

If you have been using mainstream mods and chipsets and gone from early day devices to modern devices, you'll pick up that the performance has become better with every release. And when you do stumble on a new device where they fumbled the setup and the performance is weaker, you'll notice it immediately and can adjust it accordingly.

Same way you will have to take a new DNA-C device and use it exclusively for at least 3 months and then try an older/mainstream device to even remotely pick up the differences. And it will be more to the likes of the accurate ohm reading our power output balance that it provides you.

In direct comparison between the Quest and the DNA chipsets: Running either of them with a 0.25Ω build and at 50W power, you are going to struggle to find fault between any of them and the difference are minor.

Like so many said before; if you are into tinkering in the background with performance and temp control and replay mode, the more elaborate chipsets (DNA, DNA-C, Dicodes, YiHi) will outshine on that front. But a mainstream mod with a bit of tinkering and adjustment can give you the same level of performance on different settings that you get from the "better" chipsets.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (10/9/21)

I am curious about peoples preferences of not only DNA, but pretty much all newer mods ... Is this not similar to a vehicle choice scenario, where one purchases a vehicle based on emotion, and then applies a skewed emotional reasoning after the fact to justify the choice(s)?
I ask as most modern mods are very similar in operation and specification in my opinion, to which most of their respective ability(ies), are way above the requirements of most vapers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

